# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : La hirarchie des programmeurs, les "Java" sont-ils vraiment les sous-fifres des "Lisp" ?

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : La hirarchie des programmeurs, les "Java" sont-ils vraiment les sous-fifres des "Lisp" ?*

Les dveloppeurs sont tous diffrents, autant dans leurs manires de travailler que dans leurs spcialits. 
Ces professionnels de l'IT ne seraient pas au mme niveau hirarchique, selon leurs prfrences (d'aprs une illustration anglophone humoristique).
Tout en bas de la pyramide, on trouve les "personnes qui s'obstinent  penser que l'HTML est un langage de programmation". Et, juste au dessus d'eux, en fin de liste, on trouve les programmeurs Java.
A l'inverse, tout en haut de l'chelle sociale se trouvent les programmateurs en assembleur et les programmateurs Lisp. Sont-ils vraiment les meilleurs ?

O vous situez-vous dans ce classement ? L'approuvez-vous ?

Voici l'image :

----------


## AuraHxC

En tout cas, a a eu le mrite de me faire rire mme si le schma me parat lgrement faux  ::D:  mais c'est sans doute le but pour faire rire.
D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, c'est plus une reprsentation de lego des programmeurs donc cela veut dire que les Javaistes sont plutt humble et que ceux tout au dessus sont de trs grands arrogants. Est-ce un bon classement ?

----------


## Invit

J'ai fais du Java et je suis pass au C#, allez un effort et je me mets au C  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pseudocode

Ca explique que ceux qui programment dans plusieurs de ces langages soient des schizophrnes ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Ca explique que ceux qui programment dans plusieurs de ces langages soient des schizophrnes ?


Je me mets  l'assembleur et au C pour voir  ::aie::

----------


## Aspartame

... m'aperoit tristement que je suis en train de descendre  , la chute va etre longue .

j'achte "La programmation Lego Mindstorm pour les nuls" ds le moi prochain.

PS 1: pourquoi ni BCPL, ni objective-c ( Brainf**ck n'y est pas non plus remarque ) .
les programmeurs iPhone se moqueraient-t'il d'tre  un endroit de la pyramide ( du moment qu'on y fait du bl ).

PS 2 : heureusement , le Bug est un animal portable, non li  un langage

PS3 : j'aime pas les jeux

----------


## Nico820

Sur cette base, on pourrait faire facilement un jeu de rle, avec pour titre "programmers guilds wars"  ::D:

----------


## nicorama

Aprs le Java, j'ai fait de l'Ajax. Maintenant, je fais du Groovy.

... Bande de nazes ! ::aie::

----------


## ash.ice.loky

On a comprit la pertinence de ce classement lorsque l'on voit PHP en haut  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Caly4D

j'adore le "people who refuse to use the word Ajax"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kantizbak

un trs gros potentiel godwin ce post ^^

----------


## dtrosset

Et INTERCAL, hein ! Il est o INTERCAL ?

Le programmeur INTERCAL il est tellement au dessus de a qu'il ne tient pas sur le schma !

Didier

----------


## beni46

J'aime bien la phrase "People who insist on calling HTML a programming language" ^^.

C++ est plutt bien class, cool ^^.

----------


## Miday

"Consider themselves superior to" c'est trs subjectif tout a!  ::zoubi::

----------


## pseudocode

> "Consider themselves superior to" c'est trs subjectif tout a!


Pas tant que ca. Qui n'a pas dj assist  ce morceau de conversation :




> Bob  : tu programmes en quoi ?
> John  : en <langage A> ?
> Bob  : <langage A>, c'est nul. Tu peux mme pas faire <insrez ici un truc obscur faisable seulement avec le langage B>... 
> John  : J'en ai pas besoin, avec <langage A> je peux a faire autrement ?
> Bob  : Ouais, mais c'est pas comparable. Avec le <langage B> c'est mieux.

----------


## DonKnacki

@pseudocode: toi tu connais bien l'un de mes collgues (du moins la conversation lui ressemble beaucoup)  ::mouarf::

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonsoir

Je monte  l'envers : C, C++, C#, JavaScript. Il va falloir, un jour, que je m'intresse  Ruby pour redescendre.  ::mouarf::

----------

